# Persistent cannabis users show neuropsychological decline from childhood to midlife



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I smoked from 17 to 21 fairly heavily, and besides the whole bringing my DP to the surface, this is another reason I regret smoking. I know the DP is making me stupider, but I sincerely hope the weed didn't negatively impact my developing brain.

http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/08/22/1206820109.abstract


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure that smoking pot does damage the brain in someway. I have read articles about it and explains it alot better than i could haha but it might be something worth while to check out. The damage that is does could always be undone tho. Definetly Google it keep me posted on what you find!


----------

